# Help



## climbing (Jun 20, 2014)

Bear has been with us 4 weeks now..we love her ..my concern is for my other dog ..As Bears confidence grows shes hassling Bean more and more .Barking at her close up to her face on our walks ...jumping at her ears and biting them...Bigger dog growled at her yesterday which I was pleased about ..In my car on the way to walks she is barking at her in the boot.Please say this will stop ...cant bear yapping dogs ...is this a phase


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I think your new pup is just pushing the boundaries just to learn what she can get away with. Your elder dog will soon put her in her place and she will find out what is acceptable behaviour in the hierarchy of your family.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would probably also be doing a little intervening on behalf and Bean and if Bear is being too much of a pain separate them for a while to give Bean a break.

If she is barking at Bean in the boot then can you separate them there - maybe put the pup in a small crate - covered if necessary?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Inzi is not a dominant dog when we first got her we had a JRT and a rottie cross - the JRT was certainly top dog and made sure that Inzi knew her place was at the bottom of the pile. It took a long time for Inzi to correct Kiki, she just used to go and sulk, Kiki at 8 weeks would barrel poor Inzi out of her own food bowl, for example. I definitely controlled how much Inzi had to put up with. Kiki was fed on a lead, she was put in the car in a harness on the back seat until she had learnt to respect Inzi in the boot and if she was too much I would pop her in the kitchen for a bit. Eventually they sorted it out and Inzi is much tougher on Dot - who truely doesn't care and bounces back to beat Inzi or Kiki up all the time, with a waggily tail, a happy yip and mouth open in huge smile!
Good luck, with a bit of help from you it will sort itself out. We need some pictures of Bean and Bear


----------



## climbing (Jun 20, 2014)

thankyou guys ...everything was going so well and then suddenly pup found her bark and its all gone v stressful...I will try separating them in the car .....and not panic that I have noisy yappy dog living with us ...is there anything I should do when she barks at Bean or me


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'd suggest you ignore her and let Bean tell her off. Certainly some things you should step in (like Marzi's example of eating). But she will learn faster from a quick snap no from bean than trying to correct her. Your response is not immediate to her actions so she won't make the connection (other than ignoring her when she barks). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## climbing (Jun 20, 2014)

I wish my older dog would be more assertive with her ...she just takes it ..the other day she did get cross with her and pup looked frightened which seems to have made her step up her game on the aggravation front ..poor Bean


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Bean is playing you for extra sympathy and it is working 
My dad used to breed GSDs, GRs and border collies - home was kenya - plenty of space, plenty of dogs (heaven). For a while he supplied the Kenya police force and the Ugandan airforce with GSDs. Although they would select at 8 weeks we would then run pups on until they were between 9 months and a year - we noticed that actually adult dogs are remarkably tolerant of puppies - even our alpha male, Gunner, would put up with pups leaping on his head, tugging his tail etc, but once the pups reached about 6 months then the adult dogs would suddenly stop being so tolerant and the poor pups would get put down and taught where there place was in the pack. I suspect Bear will out grow Bean's tolerance at some point.
Re barking - Dot gets very, very excited about food time and used to pogo around like a mad thing shouting. If she barked I'd stop doing their food and walk away. Not going back to food preparing until she was quiet. It took a while, but she is much better now. Although sometimes she forgets herself - and that is probably because I am not so consistent at walking away - life is busy. 
I taught her 'On your spot' where she has to go and sit in a particular place (that doesn't necessarily stop the barking, but it at least means it is further away from my ear  )
I also taught her to bark on command - the theory being that then she barks when told, rather than when she wants... not so sure that is the case, but she does bark very sweetly when asked - one polite woof!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I found with my two it was best to let them sort it themselves. Try not to let the situation stress you out. If it does get too much, quietly separating them is a good idea. Are you still giving Bean some alone time with you? We used to out Nina in her crate for a nap and have private snuggles, a nice walk or some high value treat training with Lola. This was important. The thing I did too initially was to always treat, feed or greet Lola first, I think this helps to just assure her that she's still got her place and also important not to change what she's always known - this might help Bean to be more assertive too. Bear won't care how you do things while in the puppy bubble. After a while, it all just fizzles out and you treat them both the same.


----------



## climbing (Jun 20, 2014)

yes im always greeting Bean first and she has lovely special treats ...should I be walking them separately at moment ..on the rd walk Bear is irritating and jumping on Bean and on the longer walk im carrying bear after a wee while as shes so young ..im thinking however time consuming this may be I should give separate walks ....thoughts??


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'd walk separately and together. That way you can train Bear while still giving Bean a pleasant walking opportunity


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I used to get up and take Dot out in the garden have a play until she had toiletted, feed her breakfast have a bit more garden time. Leave her with OH and children and take the other two out for their proper walk. Dot would usually sleep while we were out. Then later on I would take all three out together for a Dot walk (extra for the other two). Then when Dot was sleeping after her lunchtime meal I'd take the other two out for a walk and on the way back collect Liz from school. Then later on we'd take Dot round the block on her own.
Together and apart definitely the best - of course you have nothing else to do with your day, right?!


----------



## climbing (Jun 20, 2014)

no what on earth did I do with my life before dog number 2 ...Thankyou today has been better ...I have felt back in control ....Bean seems happier ...and Bear is just Bear ...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think separate walks are important especially when teaching puppy how to walk like a nice doggy.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think we deserve some photos of the terror and Bean


----------



## Willow596 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hiya, I'm feeling for you! I've got an 8yo boy William, and my little terror Isabella is just coming up to the 6 month mark. I had all of the same worries, but it does get better! My boy has a number of health probs, and when we decided to get a puppy, we thought getting a girl was the better option! Well Isabella started to display all of the behaviours that are concerning you. I was really anxious because William just wouldn't put her in her place. I worried because she was literally in his face all the time, and it was hard to stand back and let them get on with it. William is such a gentle soul, and I was starting to worry that I'd made a big mistake!!! Anyway as she's got older, she's calmed down somewhat, but William actually seems more willing to assert his authority over her. I don't know if it's because she is bigger in size, or it's just that he thinks, well you ain't a baby any more, and this behaviour is therefore not acceptable any more, but it's much much better now! I agree about together and separate walks (William needs time alone with mum too). Give it time, it will get better! 


😘 Kirsty xxx


----------

